# Hasan Piker is on fin



## Aribbaa (Jun 24, 2019)




----------



## Kill_Jew (Jun 24, 2019)

Look at that hairline, if I had this hairline I could sleep easy


----------



## Lorsss (Jun 24, 2019)

Aribbaa said:


>



I hope finasteride won't go mainstream between young men so I continue gaining benefit from preserving my hairline.
every passing week chads my own age lose about 2 follicles. 
every passing week I get 0.003 PSL points passively, because chads around me become more bald while I keep all my follicles alive with minox (and RU58841 in future)


----------



## Thushespokeofit (Jun 24, 2019)

isnt this the tyt guy?


----------

